# Hello from Sweden



## Christian Karlsson (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi guys, 

Just bought an air compressor for my basic needs around the house. To my surprise it was a bit more fun than I though. Have since then also purchased some airbrush tools and DIY:ing some cool projects


----------

